
How do photons experience time? - pvsukale3
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/how-do-photons-experience-time-30c9bdeae3ae#.90o6f1un5
======
blackflame7000
It begs the question, if photons just are and experience no time during their
travels thereby arriving instantly, where do they arrive at?

